

Pyxc-pj: a Python Cross-syntax Compiler from Python syntax to JavaScript syntax - wyclif
http://pyxc.org/

======
endian
Already posted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1848643>

BTW, I'm using it extensively for my NodeJS code, too. Soon I'll add kill-and-
recompile-and-respawn-NodeJS-on-(file-change-anywhere-in-dependency-graph).

